# What's the hot ski this year?



## Ski Diva (Sep 23, 2006)

After reviewing the SKI magazine reviews, I'm curious about what everyone here thinks THE hot ski of the year will be (there always seems to be one or two).  What's getting the most buzz?  Personally, I'm most interested in women's skis, so don't leave those out!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 23, 2006)

Although, they're not new, with regards to women's skis, I like the Luv line from K2. If I see a good deal on a pair, I plan to get them for my wife.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2006)

It seems like I remember seeing a thread about this already, but I can't find it so maybe not.  Regardless, this is better suited for the gear forum so I'm going to move it there.


----------



## saus (Sep 23, 2006)

Volkl AC4


----------



## Dirk109 (Sep 23, 2006)

Is there ever anything better than an Atomic???????


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2006)

saus said:


> Volkl AC4



And the AC3. I've heard the new AC3 is a big improvement over the 05-06, which is a damn fine ski (I ride it).


----------



## saus (Sep 23, 2006)

I understand that the AC3 is a lot like my Head Monster 77 - and not too shabby. However, the 05/06 Allstars are my on-piste skis, and the AC4 will be for other stuff. I believe that, because of its range of use, the AC4 will be a hotter ski than the AC3.

At the end of the coming season (some time in May '07) ask me again about the AC4 - and I'll either confirm that they're hot or opine that they're not.

What's better than Atomics? Volkls and Elans.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 23, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Although, they're not new, with regards to women's skis, I like the Luv line from K2. If I see a good deal on a pair, I plan to get them for my wife.



They are even fun for a big guy to ski on(me :-o )  They were very fun at demos last spring.


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 24, 2006)

Rossignol Mutix will lead the rage, and I am sure that the Z9's and Metron B5 Buzz will continue through.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 24, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> Rossignol Mutix will lead the rage.



Yes, but the price of them will make not alot of people take notice.


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 24, 2006)

What instructors and sales reps use is what the public uses...regardless of cost.  Manufacturers compensate for that by making lower models like the Z1, Z5, and the various types of metrons.

The zeniths and metrons dominated the pro market last season.  We even saw the mutix take its initial footholds.  It is inevitable that all those people who saw this and purchased new skiis will be littering the slopes in rossi and atomic.  Speaking of which, I got to see if the mutix are ready for order yet!!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 24, 2006)

saus said:


> What's better than Atomics? Volkls and Elans.


with the top brands, there is no such thing as a better brand. there are only skis better suited for certain skiers. the top brands all generally make high quality skis, it all comes down to personal preference. personal preference may dictact certain skiers like certain brands better than others. but none of the top brands are that much superior to each other over all.


----------



## Dirk109 (Sep 24, 2006)

Elan's? You can't be real....As for Volkl, Not a bad ski. But do yourself a favor and ski an Atomic. Then come back and chat.......................


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> with the top brands, there is no such thing as a better brand. there are only skis better suited for certain skiers. the top brands all generally make high quality skis, it all comes down to personal preference. personal preference may dictact certain skiers like certain brands better than others. but none of the top brands are that much superior to each other over all.


 
Couldn't agree more.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 24, 2006)

Dirk109 said:


> Elan's? You can't be real....As for Volkl, Not a bad ski. But do yourself a favor and ski an Atomic. Then come back and chat.......................


see my previous statement re: your belief that your brand loyalty translates into the best ski for other people. i have never skied an atomic that i enjoyed and the elan m666 is one example of a fantastic elan that i have tried. a few years ago, i rated the m666 very highly against its competition, including the so well beloved metron ski in that class. but you can't judge a single ski as being the best for everyone, let alone an entire brand of skis.


----------



## Dirk109 (Sep 24, 2006)

Working at one of the top shops in New England, I can tell you that some skis are better than others. Sure some people like to drive Toyota's, But they are not better than BWM's.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2006)

I've always hated the statement that something is the best. Riverc0il, have to say it one more time, I agree with you. What ever suits a person best is best for that person. Maybe Atomics have the best construction, are most durable, but that does me no good, if I feel more comforatable and ski better on let's say, K2. This coming from an Atomic skier.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 24, 2006)

Dirk109 said:


> Working at one of the top shops in New England, I can tell you that some skis are better than others. Sure some people like to drive Toyota's, But they are not better than BWM's.


i agree with you, some skis are better than others. i never said some skis were not better than others. i did say you can't say there is one over all best brand.

i don't think your comparison of car brands compared to ski brands is applicable. most of the top ski manufacturers make equivelent models whereas in the car industry, you have luxery brands owned by the same companies that put out standard brands. also, there is a huge difference between what target consumers car manufacturers go after. however, all the top ski manufacturers are going after the same skiers because all the manufacturers are making reletive models on the same level. i.e., there is no "luxery" and "muscle car" models in the ski world.


----------



## Marc (Sep 24, 2006)

Clearly, it will be me, as it has been year after year previously.





Oh wait.  You said HOT _ski_, not skier.  My mistake.


----------



## saus (Sep 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> Clearly, it will be me, as it has been year after year previously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sincerety is always subject to proof. Or to put it in other words, do I give a $h!t if you're a hot skier?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> Clearly, it will be me, as it has been year after year previously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think either case was your mistake :flame:


----------



## AHM (Sep 24, 2006)

*Dirk:  Hmmm,  some skis are better than others ????*



Dirk109 said:


> Working at one of the top shops in New England, I can tell you that some skis are better than others. Sure some people like to drive Toyota's, But they are not better than BWM's.


.

Dirk:  Kinda like some skiers are better than others, and everyone skis for a different reason.   How are some skis better than others:  construction, hard snow performance, longevity, soft snow performance, light and snappy for bumps, a good touring board ??  As you can see, there are many types of "skiing".  Consequently, there are most likely many "better skis than others" for a specific type of skiing.  For instance, you might like a racer oriented Atomic.  That can be a great ski for eastern hard pack, but at Silverton, Whitewater, or La Grave, probably not the board of choice.  Can ya make it work ??  Sure.  But is it "the best ski" most likely not.  Also, some guys are muscle skiers.  They pound the board.  While others are more finese(sp) skiers, so they are light and nimble.  The hammer head, they like the wood core ski, and for the burliest there is the stockli..........hmmm a burly man might ski the Scott Schmidt.................as an eastern board.  Now, I could argue that it is the ultimate ski, seems to know no red line, sticks icy nasty bump lines like a.................., etc.  But ya know, that stormy isn't the board for everyone. Some like the pocket rocket, smooth, nice soft tip and tail, groooooovy maaannnn.  So, before ya go proclaiming that one ski is "better than another"   you might consider what type of skier the person is, as that usually goes along way in determining what is the best ski...............


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 24, 2006)

Dirk109 said:


> Working at one of the top shops in New England, I can tell you that some skis are better than others. Sure some people like to drive Toyota's, But they are not better than BWM's.



I wouldn't go around saying something like that.  You have company in here far more qualified for statements like that.  People who work wearing skiis, not just next to them in a store.   As for who I think you directed that at...he is probably one of the top 10 most knowledgeable skiiers in here.


Back to the topic.  You can't compare a toyota to a BMW, nor can you compare a $300 ski to a $1000 ski.  However, when comparing a Lexus (fancy toyota)  to a BMW, the better car is a matter of personal preference.  It works the same way when comparing skiis.  For instance comparing the Z9 to the Metron B5 is a completely personal rating.


----------



## salida (Sep 24, 2006)

Got my hands on some K2 Pontoons today, righteous reverse camber/sidecut mofo of a ski


----------



## billski (Sep 25, 2006)

saus said:


> I understand that the AC3 is a lot like my Head Monster 77 - and not too shabby. However, the 05/06 Allstars are my on-piste skis, and the AC4 will be for other stuff. I believe that, because of its range of use, the AC4 will be a hotter ski than the AC3.
> 
> At the end of the coming season (some time in May '07) ask me again about the AC4 - and I'll either confirm that they're hot or opine that they're not.
> 
> What's better than Atomics? Volkls and Elans.




I like Volkls for eastern skiing.  I run on Superspeeds for hardpack and ice.  great stuff.  
If I want to be cheap (I am) get something for unpacked eastern, last year's model, what's recommended?  AC3?  I thought 724 was a good all-arounder?  Suggestions?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2006)

billski said:


> I like Volkls for eastern skiing.  I run on Superspeeds for hardpack and ice.  great stuff.
> If I want to be cheap (I am) get something for unpacked eastern, last year's model, what's recommended?  AC3?  I thought 724 was a good all-arounder?  Suggestions?



AFAIK the AC3 is the new 724, AC4 is the new 724 Pro.


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2006)

billski said:


> If I want to be cheap (I am) get something for unpacked eastern, last year's model, what's recommended?  AC3?  I thought 724 was a good all-arounder?  Suggestions?





bvibert said:


> AFAIK the AC3 is the new 724, AC4 is the new 724 Pro.


Last year's AC3 replaced the 724 EXP, the AC4 the 724 Pro. I demoed the 724 EXP and it wasn't as lively as last year's AC3 (my current ski). But that's the only thing I remember from a groomer day on early season hard pack. It's hard to make a complete comparison on two similar skis by comparnig a demo for a few hours on one to the better part of a season on the other. With that said, the AC3 is a great ski and its 74mm waist is probably a good compromise for someone that likes natural snow terrain as well as hard pack/groomers.


----------



## jack97 (Sep 25, 2006)

bvibert said:


> AFAIK the AC3 is the new 724, AC4 is the new 724 Pro.



Minor addition, AC3 is the new 724 exp. 

I have the G3 which was replaced by the 724 exp. Its a good all around ski, I don't like it in the bumps.


----------



## jack97 (Sep 25, 2006)

Greg said:


> With that said, the AC3 is a great ski and its 74mm waist is probably a good compromise for someone that likes natural snow terrain as well as hard pack/groomers.



Last year's AC3 was 74 mm, I saw that this years (07) AC3 unlimited is 76 mm. Now, I'm curious on how this will handle in hard pack and groomers.


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2006)

jack97 said:


> Last year's AC3 was 74 mm, I saw that this years (07) AC3 unlimited is 76 mm. Now, I'm curious on how this will handle in hard pack and groomers.



Dunno. It's getting great reviews. I hope to at least demo it this year.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 25, 2006)

*........*



jack97 said:


> I have the G3 which was replaced by the 724 exp. Its a good all around ski, I don't like it in the bumps.


  ..._But!_..jack97, I still contend that the last G3, successor to the original ..just "lively" ..not dense G3, was designed @Oktoberfest! :???:
How Volkl went from a lively advanced 70mm ski to the more dense rental_G3 is stuff for more brilliant minds @Volkl than mine!;-);-).  
G3_Brain-Flame _Off_


----------



## jack97 (Sep 25, 2006)

bigbog said:


> ..._But!_..jack97, I still contend that the last G3, successor to the original ..just "lively" ..not dense G3, was designed @Oktoberfest! :???:
> How Volkl went from a lively advanced 70mm ski to the more dense rental_G3 is stuff for more brilliant minds @Volkl than mine!;-);-).
> G3_Brain-Flame _Off_



Some times dense is good when driving thru crud and spring conditions.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 25, 2006)

I know this is off-topic, sort of, but the BMW-Toyota comparison hit me as funny, since I was just researching Toyotas this morning.  Note the number of Toyotas on the Best Bet list.  Note there are actually BMW's on the Bad Bets, with not a Toyota in sight:

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/cars/used-cars/used-cars-best-and-worst-406/index.htm

I'm also partial to Volkl skis, so I am a fan of German engineering


----------



## Dirk109 (Sep 25, 2006)

Kick Stand,  Don't belive everything you read.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 25, 2006)

kickstand said:


> I know this is off-topic, sort of, but the BMW-Toyota comparison hit me as funny, since I was just researching Toyotas this morning. Note the number of Toyotas on the Best Bet list. Note there are actually BMW's on the Bad Bets, with not a Toyota in sight:
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/cars/used-cars/used-cars-best-and-worst-406/index.htm
> 
> I'm also partial to Volkl skis, so I am a fan of German engineering


 

Bastard!  I was trying to find that article but you beat me to it.   I was hoping it would shut Dirk up, but I guess not. :roll:


----------



## kickstand (Sep 26, 2006)

Dirk109 said:


> Kick Stand,  Don't belive everything you read.



I don't, but I believe the Toyota I drive....and the one my brother drives, the two my parents drive, the one my cousin drives, the one his parents drive, the one his sister drives and my parent's next door neighbor, who is the head mechanic at a local Totoya dealership....not one of them, outside of the 10 year old T-100, has been in the shop for anything outside of standard maintenance (60k check-ups, new brakes, etc.).  Even then, the T-100 just started having problems 4 weeks ago.

Hey, at least there were a couple of Beemers on the Best Bet list.  I just think it's funny that the luxury model and the "SUV" are the ones on the Bad Bet list.  Then again, if you can afford a 700-series BMW, you can afford the maintenance.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 26, 2006)

I also believe that there is no "best brand" of ski. Every brand suits a certain type of skier on a certain type of terrain. I ski Fischer RX9s as my almost everyday ski. It competes most directly with the Atomic SX:11 or SX:10 I suppose. I have skied both of those and while they are great skis, they just didn't feel as good to me as the RX9. In my limited demo experience, Atomics and Volkls tend to have a more damp, heavy, quiet feel while Fischers feel more light and lively to me. I guess that's the kind of ski that just suits me better.

On another note, regarding second skis, I just bought a pair of Volkl Karmas as my soft snow ski. I've heard nothing but good things about them and can't wait to try them


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 26, 2006)

kickstand said:


> Hey, at least there were a couple of Beemers on the Best Bet list.  I just think it's funny that the luxury model and the "SUV" are the ones on the Bad Bet list.  Then again, if you can afford a 700-series BMW, you can afford the maintenance.



It seems like BMW has always had problems with the 7 Series' reliability. I thought maybe it would be fixed after the redesign, but apparently not.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 26, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> It seems like BMW has always had problems with the 7 Series' reliability. I thought maybe it would be fixed after the redesign, but apparently not.


 
German engineering! Ain't what it used to be


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sure it is, if you're buying a Volkswagen.


----------



## Dirk109 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well my 1972 BMW 2002 tii is a wonderful car to drive.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2006)

My Toyota 4Runner gets me to the slopes under any conditions.


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2006)

andyzee said:


> My Toyota 4Runner gets me to the slopes under any conditions.



As does my 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport with 120,000 miles.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 27, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> Sure it is, if you're buying a Volkswagen.



There isn't enough in this forum for me to get into what has gone wrong with my wife's Volkswagen Jetta.  When she got it, I bet it was a fine car, but when that thing started having problems, it was more like falling off a 10,000 foot cliff than just going downhill.  We're bailing on it and getting another Toyota.


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 27, 2006)

Funny, I got a 86 camaro with 210,000 on it...still can get me anywhere...and fast.

98 honda civic with 102000...i love that thing.

The only car i've ever owned which I don't still own is my 88 BMW....I couldn't even sell the thing...had it crushed.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 27, 2006)

kickstand said:


> There isn't enough in this forum for me to get into what has gone wrong with my wife's Volkswagen Jetta.  When she got it, I bet it was a fine car, but when that thing started having problems, it was more like falling off a 10,000 foot cliff than just going downhill.  We're bailing on it and getting another Toyota.



Is it a 1.8T? They had lots of problems with the turbo engines after they made the switch halfway throught the 1999 model year. The 2 liter normally aspirated engines run forever. I suppose it's still too early to know what the reliability of the new 5 cylinder engines will be like.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 27, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> Is it a 1.8T? They had lots of problems with the turbo engines after they made the switch halfway throught the 1999 model year. The 2 liter normally aspirated engines run forever. I suppose it's still too early to know what the reliability of the new 5 cylinder engines will be like.



I honestly don't know for sure, but it is a 2000 model, so it probably isn't a 1.8T.  There hasn't been any engine problems, just problems with everything else.


----------



## dmo (Sep 27, 2006)

Actually, the Volkl AC4 replaces the old 7.24 Ax4, NOT the 7.24 Pro.

The 7.24 Pro was originally designed as a bridging ski between the Ax3 and the Ax4. It had very similar flex to the Ax4 and a width between the two. Then, for whatever reason, Volkl didn't make the "4," or wider version. They quickly fixed that mistake and re-issued it with the AC4.

I ride the 7.24 Pro with Look binders as my everyday ski. I heart it. 

However, if you're smart, you'd just stick to Dirck's "BWM's"--whatever those are.


----------



## Rushski (Sep 30, 2006)

Volkl has and continues to put out a strong line of skis.  The AC3 or 5-Star (or whatever they call it this year) will be my purchase at the end of the year prices.  Would seriously look at Fischers (RX, AMC) too.

Not a big Atomic or K2 fan.  They feel dead on my feet, but just my opinion so don't react too harshly.

As for the BMW vs. Toyota thing, I love BMWs they just wouldn't be practical for some.  Price obviously and reliabililty is decent but not great.  Friend's wife had her 325i in for a steering issue (only a year old, low miles) and they had to replace the whole column.  Also, as much as I love the X5, it couldn't even dream of going offroad with a Land Cruiser or FJ Cruiser...


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rushski said:


> The AC3 or 5-Star (or whatever they call it this year) will be my purchase at the end of the year prices.



Just a point of clarification: the AC3 and the 5-Star are 2 separate and distinct skis.  The 5-Star, which they are calling the S5 this year, is a hardpack carving ski.  The AC3 is an all-mountain, all conditions ski (hence the "AC" for "all conditions").

Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Jeff/madskier6, I know that the AC3 and 5S are distinctly different creatures.  Kind of like Fischer with the RX Vs. AMC lines.  Just depends on how I will approach the slopes.  AC/AMC can handle the whole mountain pretty well and like you said the Star line is more a hardpack carver (like the Fischer RXs).

Not sure which way I will lean, will see shat happens...


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Oct 11, 2006)

I HAVE a pair of the rossignol R11 MUTIX skis.. had them since last Feb. and THEY ARE AMAZING.. i used them about 7 times time year towards the end of the season which really game me a chance to use them on ALL types of snow; soft packed, hard packed, crud, groomers.. the works..   I HIGHLY reccomend them.. and the change between short arms and long arms is EXTREMELY noticable.  
look at it this way.. the Z9's are like a VW tourage, the B2's are you porche cayane turbo, and the Mutix are your Porche carrera GT.  If you have the short arms on you can turn these things on a DIME, super nimble!!, with the longer arms on they stiffin up a great deal, and make you ski a more GS type turn with a great pop.  
as you may think you cannot mix long and short arms on the same end of the ski.. BUT its great to mix a pair of arms (ie short in front, long in back). My setup is short arms up front and long arms in the back i have found after a few runs and test that this setup suits me perfectly. the short arms in the front let you inniciate turns without any hassel, the ski just sinks in the turn. the long arms in the back give you that aggresive POP when exiting the turn.  

Rossignol give you a kit packaged together in a really nice bag, easy to bring to the mountain, and store untill you want to make a change. Its not a change to be made on the trail, but more of something to be done on a lunchbreak. it take about 10min or less to swap the arms, and rossignol gives you the special star key in the bag.. 

All in all i Highly recommend these skis, the price is high. but you are getting an amazing ski that is not heavey at all and performs FlAWLESLY!!


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Oct 11, 2006)

I also tested the new atomic B5's and the new SX 12's  Both are fanominal skis. but they BOTH have HUGE drawbacks.. they are EXTREMELY HEAVEY. i put the skis on and  by the time i skated to the lift my legs were burnig.. fininally there, i sat down and sitting on the chair lift is suppost to be relieving.. instead it was horrible! the weight of the skis and bindings was soo much that my knees and ankles got extremely soar, it wasn't until i was able to get over to a lift with leg rest that the lift ride was comforting. HOWEVER, a ski is designed to ski, not sit on lifts with, once skiing they were GREATTT at mach 10.. there was absolutly NO chatter or even signs of chatter,  both designed for broad GS turns, for they are VERY stiff.   
ONLY use these when there is nobody on the slopes.. they are only fun at high speeds when you can cruise: the weigh causes them to really grip the snow and hold a great highspeed turn.  
at slower speeds these skis are NO FUN. they were too heavey to really have fun on.

A GREAT ATOMIC ski is the new METRON series!!! for the price you get a ski that is super easy to use, hold a great edge, and i found no problems or any bad issues about these skis!! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 11, 2006)

eastcoastskiier said:


> I also tested the new atomic B5's and the new SX 12's  Both are fanominal skis. but they BOTH have HUGE drawbacks.. they are EXTREMELY HEAVEY. i put the skis on and  by the time i skated to the lift my legs were burnig.. fininally there, i sat down and sitting on the chair lift is suppost to be relieving.. instead it was horrible! the weight of the skis and bindings was soo much that my knees and ankles got extremely soar, it wasn't until i was able to get over to a lift with leg rest that the lift ride was comforting. HOWEVER, a ski is designed to ski, not sit on lifts with, once skiing they were GREATTT at mach 10.. there was absolutly NO chatter or even signs of chatter,  both designed for broad GS turns, for they are VERY stiff.
> ONLY use these when there is nobody on the slopes.. they are only fun at high speeds when you can cruise: the weigh causes them to really grip the snow and hold a great highspeed turn.
> at slower speeds these skis are NO FUN. they were too heavey to really have fun on.
> 
> A GREAT ATOMIC ski is the new METRON series!!! for the price you get a ski that is super easy to use, hold a great edge, and i found no problems or any bad issues about these skis!! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED



Yup he is correct.  I was there with him that day and tried all the skiis as well.  Will most lickely get the Mutix's.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 12, 2006)

eastcoastskiier said:


> I also tested the new atomic B5's and the new SX 12's  Both are fanominal skis. but they BOTH have HUGE drawbacks.. they are EXTREMELY HEAVEY. i put the skis on and  by the time i skated to the lift my legs were burnig.. fininally there, i sat down and sitting on the chair lift is suppost to be relieving.. instead it was horrible! the weight of the skis and bindings was soo much that my knees and ankles got extremely soar, it wasn't until i was able to get over to a lift with leg rest that the lift ride was comforting. HOWEVER, a ski is designed to ski, not sit on lifts with, once skiing they were GREATTT at mach 10.. there was absolutly NO chatter or even signs of chatter,  both designed for broad GS turns, for they are VERY stiff.
> ONLY use these when there is nobody on the slopes.. they are only fun at high speeds when you can cruise: the weigh causes them to really grip the snow and hold a great highspeed turn.
> at slower speeds these skis are NO FUN. they were too heavey to really have fun on.
> 
> A GREAT ATOMIC ski is the new METRON series!!! for the price you get a ski that is super easy to use, hold a great edge, and i found no problems or any bad issues about these skis!! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED



When you were describing your experience with the Atomic B5, I thought you were talking about the Metron B5.  Your reference to the Metron series in the last paragraph suggests a different experience with Metrons.  You must have skied the SX B5.

I own the Metron B5 and love the way they ski.  I will admit that they are heavy, as you describe in your first paragraph, but that aspect is not so significant for me to otherwise turn me off on their excellent performance (at least for me).

Assuming you skied the SX B5, did you think those were heavier than the Metron B5s?  I have heard otherwise but I've never skied the SX B5 so I don't know from personal experience.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 12, 2006)

madskier6 said:


> When you were describing your experience with the Atomic B5, I thought you were talking about the Metron B5.  Your reference to the Metron series in the last paragraph suggests a different experience with Metrons.  You must have skied the SX B5.
> 
> I own the Metron B5 and love the way they ski.  I will admit that they are heavy, as you describe in your first paragraph, but that aspect is not so significant for me to otherwise turn me off on their excellent performance (at least for me).
> 
> Assuming you skied the SX B5, did you think those were heavier than the Metron B5s?  I have heard otherwise but I've never skied the SX B5 so I don't know from personal experience.



I am 90% sure he is talking the Metron B5.  I believe teh only SX ski we demo'd was the SX12.

I liked the Metron B5, for high speed, but slowing down I wasnt a fan.


----------



## Dirk109 (Oct 12, 2006)

Some of these "reports" bother me. Hawkshot99 said he liked the B5 for "High Speeds" Well it is a 12 metre ski. It wasn't really built for "High Speeds" It was built for slower speeds.

And to answer your question, The SXB5 and the MB5 weigh about the same.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 12, 2006)

Dirk109 said:


> Some of these "reports" bother me. Hawkshot99 said he liked the B5 for "High Speeds" Well it is a 12 metre ski. It wasn't really built for "High Speeds" It was built for slower speeds.
> 
> And to answer your question, The SXB5 and the MB5 weigh about the same.



I skied last years model up at Jimney.  When I was trying to ski it short turns, it was really throwing me around, but when I let them run they felt good.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Oct 12, 2006)

yes they are both about the same weight, and that weight is quite heavey.. I cant remember which B5 it was, the metron or the SX, either way it was extremely heavey, great at high speeds, but too heavey to really be able to throw it around at slow speeds


and yes the metron 7 and 8 are AMAZING skis


----------



## Dirk109 (Oct 12, 2006)

You guys are making no sense!!! The Metron skis are Slalom side cut skis (Except the MB5 Connected) 12 to 14 meter skis. Slow to Mid speed type skis.............


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 12, 2006)

Dirk109 said:


> You guys are making no sense!!! The Metron skis are Slalom side cut skis (Except the MB5 Connected) 12 to 14 meter skis. Slow to Mid speed type skis.............



opinion was asked, and I gave my opinion.  That is how I felt.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 13, 2006)

Did they look like this?






or like this?


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Oct 13, 2006)

The Sx B5


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am talkin about the bottom ones.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well that's strange considering they are basically slalom skis and not high speed carvers like the SX:B5s. Meh


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Although, they're not new, with regards to women's skis, I like the Luv line from K2. If I see a good deal on a pair, I plan to get them for my wife.



Burning Luv was marketing genius by K2. Women love the name, remember it and ask for them.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 16, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> What instructors and sales reps use is what the public uses...regardless of cost.  Manufacturers compensate for that by making lower models like the Z1, Z5, and the various types of metrons.
> 
> The zeniths and metrons dominated the pro market last season.  We even saw the mutix take its initial footholds.  It is inevitable that all those people who saw this and purchased new skiis will be littering the slopes in rossi and atomic.  Speaking of which, I got to see if the mutix are ready for order yet!!!!



Most mountains have at least one rep from every major ski company, they all get a taste from the pros. Also helps to have an aggressive rep who believes in their product line.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 16, 2006)

Dirk109 said:


> Elan's? You can't be real....As for Volkl, Not a bad ski. But do yourself a favor and ski an Atomic. Then come back and chat.......................



Elan has a great line of skis that is for real.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 16, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> For instance comparing the Z9 to the Metron B5 is a completely personal rating.



Comparing completely different skis. Both are top end all mountain curvers but the Z9 is very damp, IMO dead ski. The Metron B5 has more rebound then anything I've been on, a great short turn fall line too. Big difference between the way French and Germanic skis are made.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> German engineering! Ain't what it used to be



True dat, it's better. Ski technology marches on and gets better every year.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 16, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I liked the Metron B5, for high speed, but slowing down I wasnt a fan.



You gotta be kiddin me brah. Metron B5 is not a fast ski and has easy turn initiationat slow to moderate speed. It turns so easy it almost seems like your cheating. Not everyone likes that kind of rebound pop though.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 16, 2006)

Nordica's Speedmachine Mach 3 Power XBI will be the ski of the year in the all mountain curver catagory. If you see them at a demo day jump on them. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow. Was that 7 straight posts? Gotta be some sort of record. The German engineering remark was made in regards to cars, not skis though. And I already addressed the discrepancy in the B5 impressions



Birdman829 said:


> Well that's strange considering they are basically slalom skis and not high speed carvers like the SX:B5s. Meh


----------



## awf170 (Oct 16, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Burning Luv was marketing genius by K2. Women love the name, remember it and ask for them.


 


highpeaksdrifter said:


> Most mountains have at least one rep from every major ski company, they all get a taste from the pros. Also helps to have an aggressive rep who believes in their product line.


 


highpeaksdrifter said:


> Elan has a great line of skis that is for real.


 


highpeaksdrifter said:


> Comparing completely different skis. Both are top end all mountain curvers but the Z9 is very damp, IMO dead ski. The Metron B5 has more rebound then anything I've been on, a great short turn fall line too. Big difference between the way French and Germanic skis are made.


 


highpeaksdrifter said:


> True dat, it's better. Ski technology marches on and gets better every year.


 


highpeaksdrifter said:


> You gotta be kiddin me brah. Metron B5 is not a fast ski and has easy turn initiationat slow to moderate speed. It turns so easy it almost seems like your cheating. Not everyone likes that kind of rebound pop though.


 


highpeaksdrifter said:


> Nordica's Speedmachine Mach 3 Power XBI will be the ski of the year in the all mountain curver catagory. If you see them at a demo day jump on them. You'll thank me later.


 
You do know that there is a multi-quote button now, right?!  Or do you just enjoy being a post whore? :razz:


----------



## roark (Oct 16, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Elan has a great line of skis that is for real.


As an owner of both the M666 & the Ripstick I concur. But if you're a Salomon fan I can see why you might not like Elans (and Atomic and Volkl...)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 16, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You gotta be kiddin me brah. Metron B5 is not a fast ski and has easy turn initiationat slow to moderate speed. It turns so easy it almost seems like your cheating. Not everyone likes that kind of rebound pop though.



Like I said before:  I found that the weight and stiffness would throw me around at low speed snappy turns, but fine at speed. That is how I felt about it.  I am just giving my opinion on a particular ski.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 17, 2006)

awf170 said:


> You do know that there is a multi-quote button now, right?!  Or do you just enjoy being a post whore? :razz:




I read about the multi-quote button a couple months ago, I tried to use it, but I couldn't figure it out.

I intentionally stayed out of this thread because I thought once I got in I'd be in for hours. I decided to go through it from the start and respond to the ones I had an opinion on, but limit myself to about 2 sentences each. There where some others I wanted to respond to, but I didn't want to get carried away.;-)


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I read about the multi-quote button a couple months ago, I tried to use it, but I couldn't figure it out.


Click this button - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - on each post you want to quote in your reply. It will then change to this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Then click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Easy!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 17, 2006)

Greg said:


> Click this button -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's a cool feature.



Hawkshot99 said:


> Like I said before:  I found that the weight and stiffness would throw me around at low speed snappy turns, but fine at speed. That is how I felt about it.  I am just giving my opinion on a particular ski.



Didn't mean to jump on you, like you say your opinion is your opinion. When you where being thrown around most likely you where feeling the rebound energy.



roark said:


> As an owner of both the M666 & the Ripstick I concur. But if you're a Salomon fan I can see why you might not like Elans (and Atomic and Volkl...)




I skied the magafire 12 i think it was, that took the place of the m666 right? Nice ski. If you like Elans lineup I think you'd like Nordica's as well.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2006)

roark said:


> As an owner of both the M666 & the Ripstick I concur. But if you're a Salomon fan I can see why you might not like Elans (and Atomic and Volkl...)




That's been my experience.  I prefer a ski where the edge doesn't lock.  I haven't tried Elan in many years but Atomic and Volkl both bother my knees.  If you roll out of the turn slightly, a Salomon will skid.  I'm a big guy and a lighter skier probably won't feel the same edge lock I do.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Although, they're not new, with regards to women's skis, I like the Luv line from K2. If I see a good deal on a pair, I plan to get them for my wife.



My wife agrees with that.  She's tried about a dozen skis over the last two seasons and likes the Lotta Luv best.  Somehow, I always have to work on those midweek days when she's doing ski testing.  I have no idea if other brands have launched competitive women's products.  K2 pretty much owned the category last year.


----------



## saus (Oct 22, 2006)

Any reps here?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 22, 2006)

Geoff said:


> K2 pretty much owned the category last year.




Very true, K2 did a great job of marketing their women's line. They have more compatition this season, but others are playing catch up. Nordica has some great options for women skiers.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 22, 2006)

I think 4frnt is making a real solid ski with a decent price tag. Maybe less advertising involved with smaller companies.


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 24, 2006)

saus said:


> Any reps here?



umm reps generally deal in person only.


anyway, I still stand by the Mutix being the hot ski with the Zenith (specifically the Z9 flagship) holding its own.  Metrons, as much as I hate to admit it will be right there with the zenith series.

I am also expecting to see a push from Elan's fancy new skis.  I think the Vokyl star series are going to loose a major foothold unless they consider some major redesign for more "all mountain" and backside tolerance.  K2 and Dynastar will maintain their cult follwoing nitch with K2 beginning to take complete and total dominance of the womens market.

you heard it from me first.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 24, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> anyway, I still stand by the Mutix being the hot ski.



It’s innovative technology for sure. Have to see how it plays out. I saw my first pair of them this past Sat. The Rossi rep was talking them up big, but that’s his job.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 24, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> It’s innovative technology for sure. Have to see how it plays out. I saw my first pair of them this past Sat. The Rossi rep was talking them up big, but that’s his job.



While it is his job, I skiied them last March and loved them.  Ordered a pair last week.


----------



## saus (Oct 24, 2006)

saus said:


> Any reps here?





NYDrew said:


> umm reps generally deal in person only.



Actually, reps frequently post that they're reps. I merely asked if there are any here. If I need skis, I go to my mountain reps or the area rep.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 25, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> While it is his job, I skiied them last March and loved them.  Ordered a pair last week.



Did you ski them in both GS and SL mode? Could you feel a difference?



saus said:


> Actually, reps frequently post that they're reps. I merely asked if there are any here. If I need skis, I go to my mountain reps or the area rep.



I rep for Nordica at Whiteface. What's your mountain Saus?


----------



## saus (Oct 25, 2006)

Smuggs.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 25, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Did you ski them in both GS and SL mode? Could you feel a difference?



Yes I did, and yes you could feel a difference.  Skied them in a 165, but bought the 175.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 25, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Yes I did, and yes you could feel a difference.  Skied them in a 165, but bought the 175.



If you are inclined to go into more detail I'd sure like to hear about it. For instance is it simple to switch the rods (or whatever you call them)? 

Do they pretty much change the stiffness of the ski? rebound? Most Rossi's I've demoed I have found too damp for my liking, how are these?

I'm going to demo these for sure.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 25, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> If you are inclined to go into more detail I'd sure like to hear about it. For instance is it simple to switch the rods (or whatever you call them)?
> 
> Do they pretty much change the stiffness of the ski? rebound? Most Rossi's I've demoed I have found too damp for my liking, how are these?
> 
> I'm going to demo these for sure.



I didnt change them personelly..they had 2 pairs there that we could demo.  1 long/1 short.  But they change very easy.  1 screw in each arm, 4 arms per ski.  Slip arm out, switch arm and put screws back in.  

I dont really know how you would explain how it changes the ski, but when you are skiing there is a large difference in them.

For this(and all skiis) I would really recomend a demo.


----------

